# 2018 Dodge Durango Build!



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

So I bought my Durango about 6 months ago and unfortunately I’ve been dealing with the “premium” Beats audio system this whole time. It’s literally been just eating away at me. This is my first brand new car and with it being so sophisticated I was a little scared to just rip it apart! I didn’t really have a plan but I knew maintaining full stock features was a must and for the first time I wanted to run stealth. I’ve done all my past systems, always bought pre made boxes for simple installs but this time I wanted something more custom and with the Durango not having much space to run a stealth setup custom was the only way to go. 










Last month I got the urge to just go out and buy equipment to kick my ass into gear and just go for it! So that’s what I did, I bought:
2 JL Audio 13TW5v2 Subwoofers 
JL Audio RD1500 Mono Block Amplifier 
JL Audio Fix-86 OEM Integrating DSP
And A XD-PCS2-2B: 2 Amp 2 Gauge Amp Kit


I originally wanted to go with this layout so that I could maintain access to my spare tire and mount the amp in the enclosure somehow.










Then I thought about making a rack to mount the amp in front of the access to the spare but still couldn’t find the room for enough cubic ft.









I ended up going with this layout simply to maximize enclosure size. I knew I had to fiberglass a box and quickly began gathering as much information on FG boxes as I could.









I had never worked with fiberglass and once I got started I realized I was in over my head but I was already in too deep! I taped everything off and mounted a piece of styrofoam to create a pocket for the spare access. I was nervous of the resin vapors taking away my new leather smell so I was extra cautious and went a little overboard haha!

















I Laid out my vision and just ran with it, I rough cut my mdf and mocked it up and started glassing.

























I got a little overwhelmed and tired of glassing at some point but fast forward and the box pretty much now finished I just need to sand and decide on a finish I will post pictures later but this is close to what I ended up with.









Today I spent a majority of the day TEARING the Durango apart everything I was scared to do I did lol after a month + into this project I felt myself procrastinating just being overwhelmed and it’s not going to finish itself so I jumped in! Here’s what we have now.









I will say after turning the Durango into a Jeep Grand Cherokee removing the 3rd row that has been folded down the whole 6 months I’ve had the car has me wishing I went a different route but after all this time fabricating the fiberglass box IM USING it haha.



So now I’m at a stand still trying to decide 

1. If I want to scrap the Fix-86 and go a different route integrating the OEM system. I have been contemplating the PAC Audio Amp Pro and the Maestro. I REALLY don’t want to go cutting into all of my wiring and like I said I insist on keeping the rear proximity sensors, Bluetooth capabilities and everything else.

2. What to do about speakers. I was thinking about going with JL Audio C5 6.5 components in the front C5 6.5 coaxial in the back. And using JL Audio’s C7 3.5 Center speaker? Should I go Focals for speakers? What advantages do I have finding a 6x9 for the front? Do I need to replace the rear tweeters in the D Pilars for ambient noise? Am I going to run passive or active to achieve my goals? 

3. What sound deadening brand to use.

Thank you if your still here I know this is a lot to read through!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful Durango and cool build so far! Ripping into a brand new car is pretty scary huh??!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Excellent!


OP, You have 6x9's up front, don't waste that. GS690 was my weapon of choice. Cone area is hard to give up when you have the opportunity to use it. Also GS/GB10 tweeters will fit in the original mounting holes (reamed open just a bit) like it was made to fit stock. 



Here's my build log for reference on things, it never was finished but you can get some visuals, like that usable space in the lr cubby area.

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ry/277585-lansons-2015-durango-r-t-build.html


I kept Bluetooth in my setup, and I used an additional small speaker just wired to the factory D-pillar output wires, which retained the backup beeper. My MS-8 allowed me to run full surround audio, and I paired up the factory D-pillar speakers along with the rear door speakers to a micro 4-ch amp and made two shared surround channels out of that.


I see your plan to avoid wire cutting, but I didn't catch a DSP in that plan. I'd definitely recommend running a DSP, no exceptions, on any build, ever.


Also you fiberglassed over the carpet, but I don't see any deadening work under that. This might suck. You can try doing what I did with my Durango, which is drop the spare and deaden from that side of the steel. I used Knu Kolossus and I do heartily recommend that.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> Beautiful Durango and cool build so far! Ripping into a brand new car is pretty scary huh??!




David thank you brotha! Yes it definitely was a bitter sweet moment haha I only broke one thing in the liftgate because it was about 50 degrees here in Cali and the panel was cold but no worries there’s a new one in the mail already lol!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SinisterDodge said:


> David thank you brotha! Yes it definitely was a bitter sweet moment haha I only broke one thing in the liftgate because it was about 50 degrees here in Cali and the panel was cold but no worries there’s a new one in the mail already lol!



let me guess, you broke the handles to the tailgate?


They are designed to fail, I talked with a Dodge guy and they're basically one-time use. I cracked one going in, and they cracked another after replacing my tail light.


Oh btw, watch out for water ingress on the tail lights on these cars. Pull the two bolts out of the bottom of each corner, to drain as necessary.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

fourthmeal said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> OP, You have 6x9's up front, don't waste that. GS690 was my weapon of choice. Cone area is hard to give up when you have the opportunity to use it. Also GS/GB10 tweeters will fit in the original mounting holes (reamed open just a bit) like it was made to fit stock.
> ...




Fourthmeal!! Or as I now know you and associate you as, LANSON! I replied to you earlier I guess it didn’t post but man I really can’t begin to thank you enough for your write up brotha. I was up all night reading your entire thread going back and fourth between ideas seriously though I don’t know where to begin that write up was amazing and it actually led me to a full system upgrade and not just the subwoofers so thanks a lot man haha. I will say it made me sad to know you sold the Durango but hopefully something is in store for you in the future man.

So I was talking to a stereo shop today and they didn’t really speak highly of audiofrog I’m interested in your opinion. It was awhile ago that you installed those of you could do it again would you still run them compared to newer stuff out?

Regarding integrating all the factory sounds maintaining the surround I’m going to need a little help if you wouldn’t mind throwing in some input I would be forever grateful! I want to get a little more of a game plan together first on speakers and then I will fire away some questions if that’s okay.

Reguarding the DSP I was going to use the fix 86 but im learning that will only give me Stereo output with 4 Channels. I think I enjoy the surround aspect of it though so I’m thinking about running the fix 86 to a TWK 88. I think mopar mike did this if I’m not mistaken. I’m also interested in the MS-8 as I’m hurting for space and you speak very highly of it!


Sound deadening ! Yes I’m still kicking myself in the ass for not laying it down rookie mistake this is my first true build every and I’m really a noob. I might try to still lay some down but either way I’m taking your advice lining underneath for sure. I’m still contemplating between Soundskins and Knu Kolossus!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SinisterDodge said:


> David thank you brotha! Yes it definitely was a bitter sweet moment haha I only broke one thing in the liftgate because it was about 50 degrees here in Cali and the panel was cold but no worries there’s a new one in the mail already lol!


Yep, it has been unusually cold here, hasn't it... I stopped counting the things I have broken.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

There was an MS-8 selling for 350 in the classifieds, just sayin'


https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/414683-jbl-ms-8-a.html


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

fourthmeal said:


> There was an MS-8 selling for 350 in the classifieds, just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SinisterDodge said:


> fourthmeal said:
> 
> 
> > There was an MS-8 selling for 350 in the classifieds, just sayin'
> ...


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

fourthmeal said:


> SinisterDodge said:
> 
> 
> > Basically I recommend thinking about whether you'd benefit from a center/surround setup, or a more traditional 2ch-based setup. If the answer is center/surround, the MS-8 becomes a great choice but almost by default of other products lacking what it has. It isn't perfect, it isn't the most quiet, and it tunes itself mostly rather than giving the user much of a chance to control it, BUT... for center/surround it is one of the only options you have.
> ...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SinisterDodge said:


> fourthmeal said:
> 
> 
> > Lanson! I’m driving right now I’ll read your reply later but I just wanted to tell you I sat in Andy’s Mercedes today! Maaan was it clear! My eats hurt now though lol and it wasn’t even loud at all? Weird....
> ...


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

fourthmeal said:


> SinisterDodge said:
> 
> 
> > Basically I recommend thinking about whether you'd benefit from a center/surround setup, or a more traditional 2ch-based setup. If the answer is center/surround, the MS-8 becomes a great choice but almost by default of other products lacking what it has. It isn't perfect, it isn't the most quiet, and it tunes itself mostly rather than giving the user much of a chance to control it, BUT... for center/surround it is one of the only options you have.
> ...


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

fourthmeal said:


> SinisterDodge said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome, you lucky bastard!
> ...


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Here’s a update of the box! Obviously still needs some work done. And still deciding on what finish I’m going with! Carpet.. paint.. vinyl.. bed liner?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice box man really well done. I say carpet for that oem finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SinisterDodge said:


> Here’s a update of the box! Obviously still needs some work done. And still deciding on what finish I’m going with! Carpet.. paint.. vinyl.. bed liner?


Damn, nice box man! +1 for carpet


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

That looks amazing and also extremely sturdy but also looks like it would be impossible to carpet in one take. However if you make a beauty board to hide some parts, then yeah carpet would be good to go. 



I love my flush-trim bit, looks like yours is serving you well, too.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you everybody it was a pain In the ass fiberglassing my first time lol but I’m satisfied with jt! Just need to throw some body filler in a couple spots and call it a day! And my flush bit wasn’t really for wood but I made it work!

Anybody have any suggestions on where to source carpet from?


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Here is the sound deadening material I will be using for the project!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SinisterDodge said:


> Thank you everybody it was a pain In the ass fiberglassing my first time lol but I’m satisfied with jt! Just need to throw some body filler in a couple spots and call it a day! And my flush bit wasn’t really for wood but I made it work!
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions on where to source carpet from?


Not sure if you have carpeted the box yet, but this is great carpet...

https://www.amazon.com/Automotive-C...sprefix=flexform+carp,aps,187&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> Not sure if you have carpeted the box yet, but this is great carpet...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Automotive-C...sprefix=flexform+carp,aps,187&sr=8-1-fkmrnull




I’ve been looking for some thanks David! I’m gonna put a order in.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SinisterDodge said:


> I’ve been looking for some thanks David! I’m gonna put a order in.


Sure thing. You'll like this stuff - it's really thick, yet still super flexible for tough corners.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Brooo you guys are going to laugh at this..... SMH so I’ve been wanting to upgrade the subs this whole time thinking they didn’t sound very good. Come to find out I crossed my subs over properly on the dsp amplifier preouts but the HPF on my subwoofer amp has been set to 50hertz this whole time! Lol I don’t even know if I can laugh about this I’m kind of pissed off at my rookie mistake.. I should have known better lol but now that it’s fixed it sounds weird to me? Idk if I’m just used to it after a month or two or if there is a problem... hmmm..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SinisterDodge said:


> Brooo you guys are going to laugh at this..... SMH so I’ve been wanting to upgrade the subs this whole time thinking they didn’t sound very good. Come to find out I crossed my subs over properly on the dsp amplifier preouts but the HPF on my subwoofer amp has been set to 50hertz this whole time! Lol I don’t even know if I can laugh about this I’m kind of pissed off at my rookie mistake.. I should have known better lol but now that it’s fixed it sounds weird to me? Idk if I’m just used to it after a month or two or if there is a problem... hmmm..


Haha! At least you didn't HPF your tweeters in that range...


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

when I saw that today I wanted to kick myself I was just speechless


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Another Durango! <3


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

benny z said:


> Another Durango! <3




 Ben you’re freaking crazy bro! I just took a quick look at your build I’m excited to go through it!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SinisterDodge said:


> Ben you’re freaking crazy bro! I just took a quick look at your build I’m excited to go through it!


lmfao!

I have no idea what you're talking about.

 :blush:

no guts, no glory!


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Got rid of the C5s and I’ll be moving the C7s to the 2nd row and replacing the front with some frogs!!


----------



## Furyan (Apr 6, 2019)

How's the build coming along? Have a feeling I'll be switching my 6x9s upfront to the frogs eventually.


----------



## eficalibrator (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you commit to the MS8 or JL fix (with speaker level inputs) or did you look at the PAC interface? I ended up using the PAC AMPPro in my Charger with with Beats Audio and am pretty happy with its ability to give me a clean 5 channel output to start from. I basically kept NONE of the Beats amp/speakers in order to get a decent, balanced sound.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Furyan said:


> How's the build coming along? Have a feeling I'll be switching my 6x9s upfront to the frogs eventually.




Furyan! What’s up brotha. Gonna do a little update now  go with the GB 60s though they won’t disappoint 






eficalibrator said:


> Did you commit to the MS8 or JL fix (with speaker level inputs) or did you look at the PAC interface? I ended up using the PAC AMPPro in my Charger with with Beats Audio and am pretty happy with its ability to give me a clean 5 channel output to start from. I basically kept NONE of the Beats amp/speakers in order to get a decent, balanced sound.




I did not go with the MS8 I couldn’t find a used one in a good condition wish I would have though Fourthmeal sold me! I ended up with the PAC AmpPro and was pretty upset at first lol I was in such a rush to instal I never set it up. I had to plug it into a computer and increase the minimum volume all the way up to get my speakers to come alive but now I’m pretty satisfied with it only down side is my level 1 volume is a little louder than I’d like buy I can attenuate it with my JL DRC 205 that has a master volume and a subwoofer volume so no biggie! I don’t blame you on gutting the beats they were straight trash bro  I kept nothing stock


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

DAMN I’m just realizing I how long it’s been since I’ve updated! I’ll try not to be too brief but there’s a lot to catch up on.


So I’ve literally gutted the ENTIRE vehicle and sound treated everything I wouldn’t say 100% but probably 95% lmao. Way overkill but better safe then sorry.








































I ended up running out of soundmat so I bought some of SkizeR’s CLD tiles and used a WHOLE box just on the inside of all 4 doors they as solid as a tree trunk now lol

















(Had to get my girl to put her little arm in there to get majority of it lol)











At some point during all that tedious work I began wiring at some point. ALL wiring was done in Tessa Tape to the point where it was hard to tell what was factory and what was aftermarket 










(These wires ended up getting zip tied to the bundle above)











































I drilled two small holes in the connectors where I couldn’t fit the wire in. You can see above where I ran the wire through.










I didn’t get a chance to take any pictures of the amp rack I built. But it’s all feed into here real neatly and connected to the VXi.










I made some ****ty baffles out of some acrylic my boss gave me I wish I would have been a little more care and not been so gung ho on getting them done lol. That stuffs not cheap and I wasn’t buying it!










The front baffles came out much better. I originally had the C7s but they were lacking in the mid bass area so I swapped them to Audio Frog GB60s which are a lot cleaner but I feel don’t get as loud. Probably better for a SPL Build not a SQ. I ended up moving the C7s to the second row which is probably a waste since I have them ONLY playing ambient noise which is next to nothing but I have different presets so when I have passengers I can change them offer to regular mids 










JL C5s 4” wouldn’t fit in the back so now I have them laying around and I threw in some Audible Physics which fit perfect!










The C7s were giving me terrible resonance in the door so I made these out of closed cell foam I stole the idea from SkizeR I had to cut them down to fit the door but just enough that the keep firm pressure on the grill in the door and kill 100% of the resonance 










At this point the WHOLE front is done I’m just working on the back preventing any rattle I can think possible before I replace the rear panels. I Tessa taped all my plastic clips and treated majority of the plastic I mean REALLY OVERKILLING it lol here’s some examples.

(This particular connector is REALLY loose make sure you address)

















Just going through with 1inch 1/8 closed cell foam treating anything I think will be a problem again overkilling it to the point where your going to think I’m crazy lol anywhere plastic meets plastic 


















So that’s where I’m at I’m just killing every last possible rattle I can find in the rear cargo area the panels should be on by this weekend  

AND I STILL DONT HAVE A TUNE  I wanted the whole car back together so I can get more of a accurate tune with real world resonance not with the whole back gutted but it’s coming soon! We’re almost done  

If I make it  if this is my last post come looking for me I think my girl is going to kill me here soon as much time that’s been put into this project


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

if there's places too narrow for ccf, try cloth/tesa tape. tesa tape around clip holes will help too. tesa tape under your little plastic rattling connectors.

also, you'll probably be surprised how many resonances go away when it's tuned.


----------



## Furyan (Apr 6, 2019)

Damn brotha you wasnt lying when you said you stripped everything lol! Awesome work so far.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great progress! The box looks pretty damn good for the first time glasser too.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

nadams5755 said:


> if there's places too narrow for ccf, try cloth/tesa tape. tesa tape around clip holes will help too. tesa tape under your little plastic rattling connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> also, you'll probably be surprised how many resonances go away when it's tuned.




I just orders another 5 rolls of Tessa as well lol gotta love amazon! I’m so over the building process lol can’t wait to tune!


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Furyan said:


> Damn brotha you wasnt lying when you said you stripped everything lol! Awesome work so far.




Yeeeaaa man I have it’s been a process bro  thanks though I appreciate it!


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Mless5 said:


> Great progress! The box looks pretty damn good for the first time glasser too.




Hopefully it’s my last! Lol that was probably the worst part  and the audacity that I want to scrap the box and go with full size woofers is even worse  but thanks brotha


----------



## Fro414 (Mar 29, 2018)

Jesus, and here I am bitching about getting my arm cut up just finally routing the power wire correctly....


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice to see more Durango builds and good choice by going with the AmpPRO bypass. I tried the Fix at first and had much better results with the Pac module.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Great job so far.


----------



## Furyan (Apr 6, 2019)

Wish I could hear this once its completed,bet its beyond amazing.


----------



## Furyan (Apr 6, 2019)

Any updates on your project??


----------

